# 1984 (1 Viewer)



## Neo (Jun 22, 2007)

George Orwell. What do you think of it? Is it really a vision of our future/present?


----------



## Mike C (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=46849


----------

